# Rest in Peace M.J.



## VenomVipe (Jun 26, 2009)

I know this is late but no one else ever posted anything so I took it upon myself make a memorial post for him. He was truly the King of Pop and had the best selling album of all time( you know it, Thriller ). Although he may have gotten a little different :crazy towards the end of his life he was still great. Please post whatever is on your mind. This post may sound a bit silly but it is a way to remember this truly iconic man. :bawl :bud


----------



## Jer723 (Jun 26, 2009)

i am really upset about mj (RIP) he was one of my idols, he IS the king of pop, and everybody talks trash about him he deserves better and should not be stereotyped over the rough patches in his life, he truly was an iconic man, and he was an inspiration to us all, and people forget that their rap, and r&b would have been nothing without the musical stylings of michael jackson. he deserves every good thing he got he deserved it, with the fact he never really enjoyed childhood, i do not think he is a just a pedophial, he loves kids too much to do something like that, i believe this man was truly mistreated by media, and deserves much better and this is coming from a 15 year old, michael jackson (RIP) you will always be in our hearts.


----------



## GOT_TEGUS (Jun 26, 2009)

RIP MJ Singing Beat it in heaven ..


----------



## mischa.porter (Aug 3, 2009)

Even up to now, MJ is still famous. No one can ever replace him as King of Pop. He's a great singer and entertainer and it was really sad that the whole world lost such a soul.
Dentist Boynton Beach Dentist Boca Raton


----------

